# Bike thieves dress as chicken and gorilla



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm what?

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...a-suits-steal-long-island-teens-bike/19670563


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't know a chicken could ride a bike.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

What's not clarified in the article is whether the chicken crossed the road.


----------

